# NEAR MISS Please read



## Athena055 (9 January 2013)

Last night horse theives believed to be gypsies broke into my friends thoroughbred X ISH stable and took her out. They were attempting to load her in to a ifor williams trailer used for cattle (big silver ones) after about 30 minutes with no luck they put her back in the stable and left. They were spotted by a passerbye who ran to get the owner but by the time they had got back to the yard the theives had left. But they left an injured horse. She had gashes in her legs which were treated to and then the vet was called in the morning. The objects which inflickted the wounds is believed to of been the horse getting stressed and injuring herself while trying to get away.

THIS IS REAL and happened very nr Bury st edmunds. So please keep a special eye on your horse if your near that area, espically if not freezemarked which the horse wasnt


----------



## Suffolkangel (9 January 2013)

Can you please say where near to Bury St Edmunds, as there is a very large horsey community in the villages surrounding the town...

Also has this been reported, as I havent had a horsewatch or police message yet and hey normally come through straight away when something has been reported...


----------



## Athena055 (9 January 2013)

Hello I currently do not know if it has been reported yet I am trying get hold of the girl. It happened in stanton


----------



## Suffolkangel (9 January 2013)

Thank you, thats not overly far from me...  have you posted this on any of the FB sites? if not do you mind if i do?


----------



## Athena055 (9 January 2013)

I have already done some facebook sites tell your horsey friends. I'll ask the girl when she replys if not ill tell horsewatch myself


----------



## Suffolkangel (9 January 2013)

Cool, I cant see it on the sites I'm on, so just going to copy and paste your post so its out there a bit more...


----------



## Athena055 (9 January 2013)

Ok my friend will be gratefull for this thank youxx What sites?


----------



## Suffolkangel (9 January 2013)

All things horsey suffolk, All things horsey ~ suffolk, All things horsey suffolk ~ buying and selling  and East Anglian Horse owners.  Have put your post on all 4 sites and had comments on there already.  Hope your friends horse is ok.. :-(


----------



## Crazycob06 (9 January 2013)

Thanks for posting! I am the opposite side of bse but I ave a friend with horses out there! I will inform her straight away!


----------



## justmemydear (10 January 2013)

Has this been reported yet if so can we have the ref number from police for our horsewatch?


----------



## ponypilotmum (10 January 2013)

why would travellers want a tb x ish? it would be of absolutely no value to them. 
And they don't travel horses in cattle trailers either, most have nice nearly new horse trailers... an ISH x tb isnt a small creature. 
And if you passed by and saw this happening would you run and try and find the owners or would you call the police ... or maybe disturb the would be thieves yourself? presumably the witness returned within 30 minutes to see them leave? 
sorry, just seems a bit odd to me.


----------



## maisie2011 (10 January 2013)

Police event or crime reference please?


----------



## Archangel (10 January 2013)

I'm surprised they put her back in the stable, I would have thought they would have just dropped the rope and driven off.  People tend not to hang about at moments like this.  Was she being stolen to order?


----------



## Athena055 (10 January 2013)

I am trying to help you protect your horses alright. No I dont think she has reported it and it's not my job to it's hers. She showed me a picture of the trailer and it is a livestock talier as ive seen be used by gypsies in the new forest sales.

http://www.iwt.co.uk/used-trailer-search/24909


There


----------



## Zebedee (10 January 2013)

Sounds to me suspiciously similar to the eastern europeans in a red Toyota that were alledgedly stealing horses to order a few years ago. I've been very sceptical about third party reports of attempted thefts ever since. I'd have loved that vehicle. It was seen in Hampshire one day at noon & was in Scotland two hours later 
How did the passer by know they were Gypsies? IF this is genuine then there should at the very least be a crime reference number. Next thing we'll be told that the horse had a plait in his mane..........
Sorry OP,you're probabaly acting in good faith trying to alert people, but it sounds like you've been fed a load of baloney to me.


----------



## Cuffey (10 January 2013)

It IS important to report all incidents and get an Incident Number

Horsewatch do not take forward any incidents without a number.

Yes I do appreciate some officers in some forces can be reluctant to give one but you must try if you think someone has been on your yard and interfered with animals or property


----------



## maisie2011 (11 January 2013)

Cuffey said:



			It IS important to report all incidents and get an Incident Number

Horsewatch do not take forward any incidents without a number.

Yes I do appreciate some officers in some forces can be reluctant to give one but you must try if you think someone has been on your yard and interfered with animals or property
		
Click to expand...

Suffolk Police WILL give out an event number if incidents like this are reported, however Suffolk Horse Watch will not circulate details of crimes or suspicious activity on 3rd party reports like this.  

OP please request your friend reports this to the police by dialling 101 (which is the police non-emergency number).

If the police don't get informed of these 'events' they can't do anything to stop it happening in the future to someone else.


----------



## LCobby (19 January 2013)

Agree with the above-
If it is reported, then Police will notice if this type of trailer is seen again in suspicious circumstances. Please convince her to do so, it only takes on phone call. Also, for a 'crime in progress' or 'intruders on premises', you can still use the 999 number.
It is stated they tried for 30 mins, so a phone call, without putting anyone in danger, could have caught them red handed.
I also agree unlikley to to gypsies for a sports horse, would stand out a mile in a field of hairy cobs.


----------



## fatpiggy (21 January 2013)

More fool her then.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (21 January 2013)

No registration number or description of the vehicle yet ? Do you have a description of the men and how many there were ?
If this is true, then it does need reporting. Vague, unverified accounts just alarm people, sometimes unnecessarily.


----------



## applecart14 (21 January 2013)

Silly owner for not having her horse freezemarked.  This column of horse and hound forum would have half the volume that are currently in there of stolen horses if everyone bothered to do it.

Lets hope this incident will make the owner of the horse get her horse done.  It probably wouldn't have happened at all if her horse had of been.  Microchipping is pretty pointless unless after the event (hopefully), but freezemarking is a visible deterrent to prevent such a thing from happening.

I have all my outdoor rugs marked with my horses freeze mark number , I should really get my stable rugs done too.


----------

